# GCSE's



## Ian (Mar 27, 2007)

So, any of you nuts doing GCSE's this year?

I have decided (rather good of myself I feel), to start my revision, regardless of the 4 week study leave we have in a few weeks anyway.

Oh what a fun time I wiil have for the following 2 months!


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 27, 2007)

Is this the GSCE the same as the one you're talking about? What is it used for?


----------



## Chrome (Mar 27, 2007)

let me tel lyou something about gcses...

they are absolute BULL SHITE. Ididnt revise for a single one and passed them all fine... bar maths and french but I could never do tha anyway. Im at Uni now and I can honestly say I look back and cant believe the hype with them. College doesnt give a about your GCSE results and Im not even meant to be on the current uni course im on because i didnt pass maths.... but I am...

Its a pile of wank.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 27, 2007)

Okay, so I'm guessing it's similar to SAT and ACT in the USA. Yeah, I think SAT and ACT are bull too.


----------



## Ian (Mar 28, 2007)

Fair enough Chrome  

But at the age I am, and the position in my education I am, it is kind of hard to ignore all the hype, espcially with the numerous coursework and examination deadlines!

OGIGA, I am not to sure...but these are the last exams in our compulsory education.


----------



## infinity (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow, still find it surprising that Ian is that young... still, got a business going- I'm impressed  

My school's education dude or whatever summed it all up simply... Until you get into second degrees at uni (say MSc or whatever) - ALL degrees are simply keys for the next level. SATs are good to get u into GCSE, GCSEs get u unto 6th form, AS's get u into A2s... and so on...

Until you get a degree, I've found that no employer really takes u seriously unless u have about a million different past jobs such as macdonalds and M&amp;S...

Good luck though! - Although from what I've heard, you're smart anyway so you should do fine


----------



## Ian (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh John, you do like to throw the compliments don't you  

Well yea, will be going into 6th form (unless something drastic happens and I end up getting C's or under).

Still haven't had a job yet...although one of my mates is getting my a bday present on 16th april...a job in Currys! Oh what a lark that will be.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah, I agree with Chrome GCSE's are (with the exception of English and Math A-C, which are required for nearly any job).

Not only was i off school for half of the final year with a bad case of glandular fever that was exaserbated when i was given penacillin (which almost killed me - suprise!) i also was knocked out about 5 minutes prior to a French GCSE (i was already 6"4' at age 15 and i hit a low doorway, hard!) and still got forced to take it, as well as all the other exams that day.

My revision was non existant and i passed everything with the exeption of the French exam.

Chrome is also correct about college. Requirements are minimal and its pretty easy as well. I was diagnosed with M.E. at the start of my college life as a result of strugling with glandular fever so much and my continous growth (now 6"8'), this remained with me until the end of last year. None the less I got 2 A's and a C with little effort.

The point being, is relax whilst you can. I'm entirely bored of education now and want to be able to sit back and do nothing, play video games, do bug stuff, but cant due to university work (Im supposed to be writting my dissertation).

As long as you can get an apprenticeship or get into university, no one will look at your GCSE's, so i wouldnt worry.

Trust me, in 5 years time, you wont care about GCSEs, but you will pine for all the hours lost revising for crappy subjects that you will never use again.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 28, 2007)

In my time It is called "O" Level. I remember the tough time going through the grueling week of exams. It is not important when you are going to interview for a job cos no employer cares about it, but it is still good to get a good results out of it. You never know a university can offer you a full scholarship when you pass A "Level" with flying colors. I am sure your parents will appreciate it (and proud of you too).


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Mar 28, 2007)

The difference between O levels and GCSEs Yen is that O levels are worth more. C @ O Level = A @ GCSE.

As for scholarships, im not even sure they exist for universities over here, just minor grants even then GCSE's have no impact provided that you have a good set of A Levels.

One thing i did just think of, where GCSEs have a use. If you go straight from college to university, then universities look at your GCSEs since you wont have A Levels by the time you apply, but im pretty sure they can have a look at your AS grades.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh thanks for clarifying it Sheldon, i mixed it all up  guess i am too old to go back to school


----------



## ellroy (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree that in hind site GCSE's don't seem to have much value, I think its more important that they set you up for future studies. Regardless of what they mean to employers, if you work hard at them and get good grades as a result you will probably find it easier to work hard at A-levels etc rather than getting to higher education and realising that you are gonna have to work hard for the first time.

I know some people find GCSE's really easy but some people will have to work hard and personally I'd never encourage anyone to do anything less than their best academically.

I'm a mature student now (at 31!), I didn't put any effort into my GCSE's and I think its put me at a disadvantage to those people who have work hard all through college and school as its taken me longer to get to grips with the basics.

Good luck with them Ian, just keep doing you best and you'll go far I'm sure,

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Ian (Mar 29, 2007)

Cheers Alan  

Will let you know how they go!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 21, 2007)

Hiya Ian..ive been a little slow on getting to this topic..got to say although that most of the people here are our elders (I too am taking my GCSEs in a few weeks), I still disagree with many of the points made...

For one, ok they may not seem to count for much - at least thats what the people who have done them within five years seem to say- but what with speculation of 'exams getting easier', more focus is put on us to strive to do well, not just get a pass ansd hope for the best, im not trying to be some smartass, but I would seriously be p*ssed of If I got a C, at anything.

Ian point about priority is correct, as 'you lot' get older, the pressure and relevance of these exams will probably fade, if not already - but (as Ian said) they are the once thing we are forced to focus on at this ponit in our lives..the fact they tell us that these grades will set the ballpark estimate for how our careers will work out (even if they mean jacksh*t), it still does not mean we have any excuse not to prove that we can achive our hightest potiental!

Also, we have to deal with mixed messages, as you've probably inferred, some say they count for nothing, some say that passes are all that count, others say that employers look at our GCSE results as much as our A-levels..ask us questions, 'why when you got an A* at history, did you drop it at A-level' etc etc..

Anyway..not really sure what I set out to achieve there..but I guess we've all got different perspectives and priorites :lol: 

For the record Ian, ive done next to no revision - despite having a vast and systemised schedule, but if I dont do well my Dad'l beat my hide, and ill have no meals for ages!

Jonny.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 21, 2007)

Just read Ellroy's post, some good thoughts there. 8)


----------



## Ian (Apr 22, 2007)

Actually Jonny, I am afraid I am going to have to agree with most of your points there!

I totally agree with you about getting a C grade, in fact if I saw the majority B's or C's in my results sheet, I would feel pretty bad...maybe it is because I have spent the rest of my education achieving A's and A*'s.

As you said, the pressure put on us to do well in our GCSE's is immense, its 6 hours solid at school, usually about and hour and home each evening, and then a huge study leave. So, maybe it is just you and me in this thinking, but I guess it's the pressure that has been piled upon to do well in our exams, that makes them seem like such a huge step.

(In fact, I had to retake my 2 maths modules, as I only (ONLY) got A's, and my maths teacher wanted me to get A*'s. Results came back, and I was one mark down on one, and 2 marks down on the other =])

But, I do have some major problems with revision. So many times I have sat down to revise, and every time I just get distracted, and go off to do something else. I sure hope things start to improve on the revision front!

Altho, sux for me, as I am currently having time off school for tonsilitus, at a pretty crucial time of the year :/ Sods law really.

Oh well, do let me know how you get on!

One more thing, what GCSE options did you take? And, have you selected your A level options yet?


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 22, 2007)

Well im taking Maths, English, French, Biology, Chmeistry, Physics, History, Design &amp; Technology and Religious Studies for GCSE, im hoping for A/A* in all but the sciences because im not too good at them, B's I think :?

Regarding A-levels, Physics, Religious Studies, Design and Maths are my choices, with a view to Architecture..yourself?

Same with me and revision, so many distractions! Really got to knuckle down and do some learning! Sorry to hear about your tonsilitus, but hey if your're predicted A* for Maths, you should pull through!

My weakness is this forum, 'discovered' it during easter, and hear I am, needing to come back each day for my 'fix'  

Anyway, good luck! :wink:


----------



## Ian (Apr 22, 2007)

Wicked. A levels, I chose biology, chemistry, business and maths. Oh won't it be a lot of fun!

Yea, hopefully my illness won't turn into anything deadly...one can but hope.

Yea, mantidforum is great.

Altho my fix at the moment, is waiting on the phone to seetickets for just over an hour, to buy a glastonbury ticket!

Looks like I have a few more hours to wait, with the risk of not even getting a ticket.

Bleh.


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 17, 2007)

A level wise maths and chemisty are pure pure evil, the step up is stupidly high struggled through as Maths and had to drop it, i loved biology but mucked around tomuch in the 1st year...luckilly i knuckled down in the second year and scraped enough grades to go to uni just about....

turns out you cant doos the 1st year (as most of my year found out ;s) teachers wern't happy

bio was the most fun i had as was Art loved that  

gsce's are a doss compaired to a levels imho


----------

